# Tibetan Terriers



## Marian

Paging Wonderpup to the thread!


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Wonderpup actually has tibetan spaniels, Tibetan Terriers are completely different ;D

I had one booked to be groomed by me, but it never showed up for its groom :x my boss says they're like larger lhasas.


----------



## Marian

Ah, I just knew she had something called 'Tibetan' that wasn't a monk.


----------



## fjm

I've known several - one as I recall was nervy, another is very dog-reactive when on a lead or in an enclosed space - a bit of a pain since we met her at puppy class, and she comes to many of the same classes as Poppy. I would not have said the ones I have met have a poodle temperament - much more of a terrier type.


----------



## flyingduster

lol, yup tibetan terriers are rather different to tibetan terriers. One is a 'dumpy legged' lil guy with an 'ape' face and thick coat that sheds somewhat (more in the style like a golden retriever coat; with shorter body coat and 'feathers' on the legs, belly, tail & ears) whereas the terriers are likened to a lhasa or OES in general appearance; with a long coat and a 'fall' of hair over their face (for a show dog anyway!)

I only have a couple that I groom, and there's one I see at the dog shows a fair bit, but I don't really care for them much...! I don't know them very well, as a breed, but they don't strike me as being anything like poodles? I liken them more to the lhasas in temperament (as well as looks!) and lhasa are lil ****s. LOL!


----------



## jak

flyingduster said:


> *tibetan terriers are rather different to tibetan terriers.*


LOL!

Are you sure ? haha


----------



## TheSpottedPoodle

We have several TT's come to our shop. They are nothing like poodles but they are not as aggressive as some Lhasas can be. The ones we have are actually good dogs to work on but all of them whine whine whine. They even whine when they are on the table with hands on them. I don't care for their coats either cause they tend to look stringy very soon after their groom. I thought it was just whatever products we used on them but when I went to a recent dog show, the show TT's looked just as stringy in the ring. For me they are kinda just blah non-descript dogs. They look like some little stray hairy mongrel dog you can find in any shelter. In fact one of our customers has 2 dogs- one is a TT and the other is a sort of cockapoo thingie. They look very much alike and she paid alot for the TT.


----------



## flyingduster

jak said:


> LOL!
> 
> Are you sure ? haha


:doh: and I can't edit it now. LOL!!! oooooooops! ok, spaniels are different to terriers. LOL!

shuddup.


----------



## Locket

Thanks for all the input. I will forget about the TT.


----------



## WonderPup

You're run down cracked me up FD lol "dumped legged little guy' ROFL. They shouldn't be dumpy legged, no more than any other small breed dog, not like a peke. They also shed more than somewhat.. they shed A LOT. Hair everywhere, like a sheltie and it just keeps coming. T

I groom a lot of TT's and don't care a whole bunch for the breed really. I've never noticed them being in any way similar to poodles. Much more like a Lhasa most of them. I've had to refused a two of them recently for trying to take my face off over trimming their feet. I like them better than some other breeds though, lhasa's being one of them


----------



## flyingduster

lol WP! Well they're darn right dumpy legged compared to poodles!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## fjm

For me they fall into the NEDNAPOP group - Nice enough dogs, but not a patch on poodles! A very useful acronym, as it also works for not a patch on papillons.


----------



## flyingduster

lmao! i love it! NEDNAPOP!


----------



## creativeparti

i groom a fue tts and they are nice dogs but mostly noisey i have one tt on my books who is stunning and i use him for dog grooming comps heres george.


----------

